# Advice needed!



## AutumnsDolly (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am a new mini Donkey owner. I recently purchased a pregnant Jenny. When I went to look at her she was the one donkey (they had about 15!) that stood right at my side while I scratched her head. She was just so sweet, however I noted that her hooves were in terrible need of being trimmed. The seller said that he would be sure to trim them before he delivered her.

When she arrived she was so scared her hind legs where shaking and I saw that the trim he gave her looked more like a hack job from someone who didn't know what they were doing.

I figured I would just call up a good farrier and have them work on her. The following day I went to put a halter on her and wouldn't you know she took one look at me with the halter and ran the other way! The seller led her in with a halter when he delivered her and silly me, I assumed she was halter broke. My theory is that she only had a halter on when something traumatic was happening to her. Poor little thing. So I've been working with her a lot. I give her a treat only when she lets me approach her with the halter in hand ( she let's me touch her all over if I don't have a halter!)

While I brush her I always rub the halter on her but then walk away. I know this will be a slow process to gain her trust. With her being pregnant I don't want to stress her out. At the same time her feet are looking worse by the day. The extra weight is really putting a strain on her.

Should I push it and try and force a halter on her so that I can get her feet trimmed? Or do I keep waiting until after she foals and just keep slowly trying to get her to accept the halter.

What a mess, I just love this little jenny




. I want to do what is best for her as I can tell she hasn't lived a very good life to this point. She is finally getting the daily love and attention she deserves.

Thanks in advance!

~ Autumn


----------



## Bonny (Jun 8, 2009)

Congrats on your new girl.

If her feet are real bad I would just get them done. Then start work on the halter training. Some are ok once haltered and it sounds like the only traumatic part is getting it on. Have you tried to pick up her feet?

Best wishes!


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome to the wonderful world of donkeys





So glad that you "rescued" this poor little girl, hope she settles in nicely.

My Emily doesn't like the halter either, she runs away, she only wears it when she gets her feet done, funny I didn't think that was an issue.....thanks for making ME see it her way...I guess we need some haltering work too.


----------



## AutumnsDolly (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you both for your replies. I guess I just need to get it on her and get her feet done now. I honestly thought she would have had the baby by now so I was just waiting but the longer it goes on the more urgent the need.

I have been learning so much by reading this board. Thank you so much!

~ Autumn


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 9, 2009)

HI, and WELCOME



from Wisconsin. Thank you so much for taking this little girl under your wings.






and showing her love and attention. I wouldn't think twice about getting her feet done before that baby arrives. If her feet were "hacked" on, she could have some sharp edges and that could be a danger to the baby. If the babay is laying close to her and she tried to get up and accidentally nicks the foals skin the foal could easily get cut. It sounds like you are doing all the right things with her, and also that she is learning to trust you..haltering should be a breeze. I have a rescue jenny, in fact two of them..and both hate halters, and will run when they see me coming with one.



but eventually ...I win, and they let me halter then and are good. They both only get haltered when its for worming, shots or farrier work. I dont believe in keeping a halter on any of my horses or donkeys when they are in the drylot. Accident can happen so easy involving halters. Cant wait to see pics of your new arrival when he/she arrives









Does she have any other foaling signs? (lax tail base, and muscles in the rump area, bright red vulva, dont always rely on her bag..that can happen in a matter of a very short time, and some dont fill in at all until right AFTER foaling, another good indicator is her nipples, they should be firm and filled and sticking out to the side)

Corinne


----------



## AutumnsDolly (Jun 11, 2009)

I just wanted to let you all know that I successfully got a halter on Dolly, three times now! I got the lead rope around her neck and hung on for dear life, once she realized that I wasn't giving up she just stopped and let me slip the halter on. She has an appointment with the farrier on Tuesday. I tried picking out her feet today and realized her feet are worse underneath than I thought. The farrier I found is experienced with Donkeys so hopefully after a few trims she will be in good shape.

As far as signs of impending birth... I'd like to say she has them but so far I only see big dents in her butt. Her belly isn't pointy yet, it's still sticking out to the sides and her nipples aren't full. Her bag has been swollen for a while. I checked her vulva today but without reference of what is a normal color I'm just not sure if it's bright red or not.


----------



## h2t99 (Jun 11, 2009)

The vulva will be bright tomato red, normal is a pale pink. Good Luck with your jenny!!

Heidi


----------

